# V-Block Fixture



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 27, 2009)

Every once in a (rare) while, I have to stand a round part on end in my mill and do "something" to the end of it.---And up untill today, I didn't have any real good way of holding onto a round part standing on end. I am still waiting for some "real work" to come into my engineering office, so today I decided to make a V-block that would fit into my Tilt-A-Whirl vice. I hate to admit it, but it took me the entire day to make this, and fortunately I had a peice of 2" thick scrap aluminum plate around. I designed the 3 V's to accomodate any diameter rod from 1/8" up to 1 1/4" diameter. I stuck a peice of 5/16" round brass in the fixture, just for "show and tell". The fixture is a "good fit" over the fixed jaw in my vice, and can be lifted off without having to tighten or loosen the bolts holding the rear clamp bars in place.


----------



## Artie (Oct 27, 2009)

This is an amazing act of Deja Vu.... was laying in bed this morning thinking that I had better make a start on my new screwless vice. I intend to cast the base etc etc etc..... my main thought this morning was that I will make the jaws both replaceable and sacrificial if need be but one set will have a set of V's in it to hold round stock on end..... then Brian posts........ spooky...... I think I may have to go back to bed to recover.......

Personally Brian I see this as an act of Genius.... (naturally).....


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 27, 2009)

I stood the part in my vice at 45 degrees and milled the notches with a 1" diameter end mill. I laid out lines on the piece of aluminum and milled to the lines.


----------



## lathe nut (Oct 27, 2009)

Brian, that answers my how to hold things, that is a neat idea, I have messed up parts at that stage of the job, thanks again, Lahte Nut


----------



## Deanofid (Oct 28, 2009)

This is a good work holding block. I've used a couple like it for years now, and it saves a lot of fiddling around. When I made mine, I put only one "V" groove in each one, on center to keep the moveable jaw of the vise from trying to cock sideways. 

Dean


----------



## Noitoen (Oct 28, 2009)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> to keep the moveable jaw of the vise from trying to cock sideways.
> 
> Dean



To solve this, you can drill and tap a hole on each side of the fixture, insert a little adjuster screw on the opposite side of the work to hold the jaw.


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks good as always, I made one that just sits in the vise, (no notched back)
-B-

p.s. what happened to the chip guard at the back of the mill


----------

